# How long to blow their coat?



## WolfieWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

Is there a rule of thumb about how long the coat-blowing lasts? i.e. WHEN WILL THIS STOP??!! :help:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

It doesn't seem to ever stop. I'd brush Ossie day after day and still take out bags full of undercoat.

Lisl's still too young for this, so I don't know how things will go with her.


----------



## WolfieWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

MichaelE, Really??? please tell me you're speaking loosely. I know they are "German Shedders" and shed all the time, but I thought there was a time when they shed extra. Not so? OH NO! I feel like "the maple kind" dog after being told his owner ate the bacon and steak.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

No, I'm not kidding. Ossie was a real shedder.

Literally, Wal-mart bags full of hair every brushing daily. The stuff seemed to grow back overnight and the previous coat released that day.

He had to be brushed daily, sometimes twice a day.


----------



## Soto (Dec 27, 2012)

You guys are scaring me with all this talk. lol. My girl is only 12 weeks today and is just now having a little coat changing. Yikes!


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Diet has some impact on shedding too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Is the dog spayed/neutered?

For my intact dogs, they shed twice a year and do a full coat blow out over about 4 weeks. For my females is coincides with 6 weeks before their heats, for my male it is with the season. Other than that don't even leave enough coat behind in their crates to warrant me vacuuming it out once a week.

My neutered dogs shed non-stop and just even more profusely when the seasons change, it sucks....


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

We've had Ziva 2 1/2 years. She's on a good kibble + raw. She hasn't stopped shedding yet. She out-sheds 4 housecats. :crazy:

A friend of mine told me GSDs shed twice a year: the first half of the year & the second half of the year. 

I believe him now.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage is blowing coat right now. I'm convinced it's because she overheard me talking about entering her in a show in 5 weeks. 

As soon as the fur started to fly earlier this week, I bathed her and blew out every bit of loose coat. I'll just keep doing it until it all comes out, so we can get it to start growing back.

Half naked, totally naked, whatever. That dog IS showing in Wichita Falls in 5 weeks.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh, and my girls aren't big shedders normally. They blow coat about 6 weeks before they come in heat, and the occasional seasonal shed like the one Sage in having. Other than that, it's not bad at all.


----------

